# Picture Perfect! Strike a Pose!



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Patcheeno and Bodacious Strike a Pose!*







[


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HOTTIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

PATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bodacious I love her....i love all your dogs!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

very nice pic..great lookin dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG great shot, your dogs are so gorgeous. love Patcheeno's markings very unique.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good shot. Dogs are looking good.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Patcheeno looks like he has laid back personality, What can I say about Bodacious that hasn't already been said. You know shes looks good, I know she looks good, and everybody else that has seen her knows she looks good. As I've said many times => Great lookin dogs.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

beautiful shot! great lookin' dogs!


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

they looks good. great pic!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful! Great pic. Who is Bodacious out of? Is it Patch?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> Beautiful! Great pic. Who is Bodacious out of? Is it Patch?


 Thanks everyone. Yes, Bodacious and Touche' are both Patcheeno's daughters  . He is a good POP.



> Patcheeno looks like he has laid back personality


LOL nobody at my house is laid back. No rest for me! :roll:
He is almost 11 yrs. old and plays with the his pups like he is their age. The girls are 3 (still pups though to me)


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

haha look at those 2 posing in the snow. the look so innocent


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Print it and frame it!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I bet they are a handful! they just clean up real nice for the camera hahahaha


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I bet they are a handful! they just clean up real nice for the camera hahahaha


 LOL, When I get a chance I'll post some picts of Patcheeno and Touche' playing :clap:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great pics as always...........and your dogs looking real nice


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Gorgeous! In this pic Bodacious looks like Patcheeno(her eyes and facial structure)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL, When I get a chance I'll post some picts of Patcheeno and Touche' playing :clap:


Action shots!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait Patch!!:woof:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

TashasLegend said:


> Gorgeous! In this pic Bodacious looks like Patcheeno(her eyes and facial structure)


 Definitely no denying , he 's the daddy LOL. She acts a lot like him too.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

gorgeous dogs


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Shoooooooooooooooooooooot, when DON'T those two strike a perfect pose?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL they are usually in zooooooooomie mode so picts aren't as easy as you think!


----------

